# Help Need to Return to Rooted GB without SBFing



## DoubleTakeUno (Jun 12, 2011)

Yesterday I attempted to install Liberty AOSP on to my phone coming from CM7. I was looking for P3 Monster zip that takes you from any ROM back to the rooted OTA. I thought I found it, so I flashed it, only to discover that it was for the Droid 2, therefore, I soft bricked my DX. I first attempted to SBF back to Froyo and install the rooted OTA that way, but the SBF process kept failing right at the end. Next, I tried SBFing to GB which worked flawlessly. Now, my main problem is that I have no root access. I was going to try SBFing to Froyo one more time, but I am out of a computer as of now.

So my main question is this. How do I get to the rooted OTA without a computer? I understand that P3 has a zip that will take you from any ROM to the rooted OTA, but I can not find it. If I were to find it can I rename it to an update.zip and then flash it in stock recovery?

Thanks once agian Rootz Wiki!

- Jaden Tuma (DoubleTakeUno)


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

DoubleTakeUno said:


> Yesterday I attempted to install Liberty AOSP on to my phone coming from CM7. I was looking for P3 Monster zip that takes you from any ROM back to the rooted OTA. I thought I found it, so I flashed it, only to discover that it was for the Droid 2, therefore, I soft bricked my DX. I first attempted to SBF back to Froyo and install the rooted OTA that way, but the SBF process kept failing right at the end. Next, I tried SBFing to GB which worked flawlessly. Now, my main problem is that I have no root access. I was going to try SBFing to Froyo one more time, but I am out of a computer as of now.
> 
> So my main question is this. How do I get to the rooted OTA without a computer? I understand that P3 has a zip that will take you from any ROM to the rooted OTA, but I can not find it. If I were to find it can I rename it to an update.zip and then flash it in stock recovery?
> 
> ...


I've always SBFed to Froyo, so I'm not sure about being able to flash it after SBFing to GB and not using CWR. When you SBFed to GB, is it the .596 GB or one of the leaked versions (.588, .591., or .595)? The only file that I was able to find through searching that is also able to be installed in the stock recovery is at this link: http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-x-discussion/7651-official-dx-gingerbread-2-3-3-4-5-596-release-thread-something-everyone.html.

You can't simply rename a zip to update.zip and flash it in stock recovery since most flashable zips are not signed. If it's not signed by Motorola, the stock recovery will simply reject it. Go to the link I posted and scroll down to the third method. That zip will work in stock recovery, but you must be on a leaked version of GB to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## DoubleTakeUno (Jun 12, 2011)

It's the .596 :/


----------



## DoubleTakeUno (Jun 12, 2011)

So it seems the only way to get rooted is to SBF...guess im gonna have to wait for my computer to get repaired. ..

Thanks for your help swiftmazda!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

DoubleTakeUno said:


> It's the .596 :/


Darn. I wouldn't recommend trying it then since soft bricking your phone with no way of SBFing would be pretty annoying. My best advice is to wait until you have access to a computer again, SBF to .340, then follow the instructions and flash the two part .zip to get the pre-rooted GB in that link.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

DoubleTakeUno said:


> So it seems the only way to get rooted is to SBF...guess im gonna have to wait for my computer to get repaired. ..
> 
> Thanks for your help swiftmazda!


What's wrong with your computer? Just curious. You don't actually have to be able to boot Windows to SBF it. 

Well, you do initially if you don't have the boot disk method already burned.

Linux solution to SBF

When you get a chance, just download the .340 one since there is currently no root method with the .596 one. You have to burn the ISO image as a disk. After that, all you have to do is reboot your computer and startup with the disk, follow the on screen instructions, and then you're SBFed.

It's great and reliable without having to actually load Windows. If you know anyone that would let you just burn the ISO image, that would be the way to go. The great thing about it is you can use the boot disk on any computer and do not need an internet connection whatsoever. Personally, I carry a boot disk with me wherever I go just in case something happens.


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

You need the TBH app. It has the all in 1 update zip to take you back to rooted Odexed gb from any firmware. I would download the odexed all in 1 update zip. Then flash .596 deodexed zip file. The all in 1 deodexed update zip has giving a lot of people issues, so flash the Odexed update zip. You have to wipe/data, clear dalvik, cache and then mount the system then flash. It was worth the $2.99. Here is the link.

shop.teamblackhat.info/TeamBlackHat-Application-TeamBlackHat-Application.htm

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Droidx0351 said:


> You need the TBH app. It has the all in 1 update zip to take you back to rooted deodexed gb. I would download the odexed then flash it. Then flash .596 deodexed. The all in 1 deodexed update zip has giving a lot of people issues, so flash the Odexed. You have to wipe/data, clear dalvik, cache and then mount the system then flash. It was worth the $2.99. Here is the link.
> 
> shop.teamblackhat.info/TeamBlackHat-Application-TeamBlackHat-Application.htm
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I don't think this will work in the OP's case since he isn't rooted and was looking for something that can be flashed in the stock recovery. He's on non-rooted .596, and there aren't any current methods to root .596 that I know of beyond SBFing back to .340 and flashing the pre-rooted .596. TBH's app is great because it simplifies the process, but you still need to be rooted and have ClockworkRecovery to be able to utilize it. Stock recovery won't work to the best of my knowledge.

I could be completely wrong if TBH's app utilizes a signed update.zip file that can be flashed in the stock recovery. There is a signed zip out there, but I think it only applies to .588, .591, and .595 leaked versions of GB.


----------



## DoubleTakeUno (Jun 12, 2011)

My monitor is fried.  However I will consider that! Thanks!


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

If he can sbf back to 2.3.340 all he would need to do is download z4root,droid2 bootstrap and install the 2 part update zip from the TBH app and you have the rooted GB it's that easy. You can go to DrewGaren.com or http://droidmodderx.wordpress.com/?pages-list to get how to sbf back to froyo. Also go a head and buy the tbh app it's the best 2.99 I spent. I'm surprised that tbh has not created an all 1 update zip to go back to froyo without sbfing. That would be awesome. Good luck.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Droidx0351 said:


> If he can sbf back to 2.3.340 all he would need to do is download z4root,droid2 bootstrap and install the 2 part update zip from the TBH app and you have the rooted GB it's that easy. You can go to DrewGaren.com or http://droidmodderx.wordpress.com/?pages-list to get how to sbf back to froyo. Also go a head and buy the tbh app it's the best 2.99 I spent. I'm surprised that tbh has not created an all 1 update zip to go back to froyo without sbfing. That would be awesome. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


That would be awesome! OP, good luck getting your monitor fixed and SBFing back to .340. Droidx0351's post will get you on pre-rooted GB.  Also, if you don't feel like paying for the TBH app, the two part zip is in the thread at Mydroidworld that I linked in an earlier reply. You can download z4root and droid2 booststrap before installing the 2 part zip for the same results. The TBH app is definitely simpler, but it's up to you.

As far as SBFing back to Froyo, once you make that Linux boot disk you can literally use it anywhere that you can boot from CD. It doesn't install any files on your computer and is completely automated. Heck, you can do it at any computer lab or library and they'll never know. I highly recommend the boot disk method for SBFing back to Froyo since it is literally a couple buttons after you boot from the CD. It's quick, efficient, and you can't really mess it up. Of course, you can always use RSD and such if you'd like.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> That would be awesome! OP, good luck getting your monitor fixed and SBFing back to .340. Droidx0351's post will get you on pre-rooted GB.  Also, if you don't feel like paying for the TBH app, the two part zip is in the thread at Mydroidworld that I linked in an earlier reply. You can download z4root and droid2 booststrap before installing the 2 part zip for the same results. The TBH app is definitely simpler, but it's up to you.
> 
> As far as SBFing back to Froyo, once you make that Linux boot disk you can literally use it anywhere that you can boot from CD. It doesn't install any files on your computer and is completely automated. Heck, you can do it at any computer lab or library and they'll never know. I highly recommend the boot disk method for SBFing back to Froyo since it is literally a couple buttons after you boot from the CD. It's quick, efficient, and you can't really mess it up. Of course, you can always use RSD and such if you'd like.


the 2 part zip is what i always used before. just sbf'ed to froyo. (u can find the full one on my stickied thread. I wouldnt recommend using the shado one) and then using the 2 part TBH zip and then installed liberty...no problem.

Also if sbf'in is ur problem. then i would try that linux boot disk out. Ppl swear by it lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> the 2 part zip is what i always used before. just sbf'ed to froyo. (u can find the full one on my stickied thread. I wouldnt recommend using the shado one) and then using the 2 part TBH zip and then installed liberty...no problem.
> 
> *Also if sbf'in is ur problem. then i would try that linux boot disk out. Ppl swear by it lol.*


It really is great, lol. I had a friend that quickly SBFed his phone with the boot disk while working in the lab at his university. That's why I always have one in my laptop bag and the glove compartment of my car. You never know when you might screw things up haha.


----------

